

Ask HN:  Do You Want Me to Create an Infographic? - camz

Hey guys, i'm wondering if there is anything that you guys are looking for someone to create an infographic on?  I've created an infographic recently that can be found at autotax.me.<p>If you want an infographic made let me know the topic and i'll work on it with you.
======
md1515
An infographic on the number of people startups that offer beta invites, the
number of actual users that use the invites, and the retention rate of those
users would be pretty cool. It would be an infographic for the startup
community as a whole to see. Whether is is doable or not, I'm not sure, but
thanks for the offer camz! It is nice of you to help out HN.

